# Dixon Open 2012



## cuber952 (Apr 14, 2012)

http://koii.cubingusa.com/dixon2012/schedule.php

*Live Results*

*Date:*
June 16, 2012

*Location:*
Dixon Historic Center
205 W 5th St
Dixon IL 61021

*Registration Fee:*
$5.00 first event, $2.00 for each additional event

*Events:*
2x2x2
3x3x3 - 2 rounds
3x3x3 Blindfolded
4x4x4 - 2 rounds (first round: 2:30 combined limit)
7x7x7 (7:30 combined limit)
Square-1 (1:00 combined limit)
Magic
Master Magic

*Tentative Events:*
3x3x3 OH
Pyraminx
5x5x5


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Apr 14, 2012)

Registered. I should be there (I can help judge/etc), but might have to drive up the night before. 4.5 hours away, skipping Square-1 but still don't want to wake up at 5 in the morning...

And no clock


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 14, 2012)

Worst event list I've ever seen....


----------



## Mikel (Apr 14, 2012)

See you guys there. Unless something comes up. This is my shortest drive to a competition. (3 hours.)



Rubiks560 said:


> Worst event list I've ever seen....



I guess this is because only 1 round of 2x2?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 14, 2012)

Mikel said:


> See you guys there. Unless something comes up. This is my shortest drive to a competition. (3 hours.)
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this is because only 1 round of 2x2?



Nah, because of 2 rounds of 3x3, no OH, and no MBLD.


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 14, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Nah, because of 2 rounds of 3x3, no OH, and no MBLD.


 
This is exactly why I like it (besides the MBLD). Just add Megaminx and get rid of Magic and it will be perfect, though I don't think Magic really interfere's with the time or anything so it's fine. 

I think I can go to this. So far there's no reason not to, I even think school has ended for me by then.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Apr 14, 2012)

I think that john here only added more rounds to events which he had a relatively good chance of winning.


----------



## insane569 (Apr 14, 2012)

YES. Last night I was hoping for a comp to show up close by. AND ONE DID. But no OH? I wanted to update that since I got faster.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 15, 2012)

We're really hopeful there will be time to add OH. The schedule was just a little too tight to promise it. It will almost certainly be the first thing added if we get sufficiently ahead of schedule.


----------



## stevecho816 (Apr 17, 2012)

Yay! Registered. It's my first competition. Only 2 hours away.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Apr 17, 2012)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> And no clock


 
I second that. No clock?


----------



## cuber952 (Apr 17, 2012)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> I second that. No clock?


 Clock is stupid though.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Apr 20, 2012)

cuber952 said:


> Clock is stupid though.


 
But Square-1 is stupid.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 20, 2012)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> But Square-1 is stupid.


 
^^ This guy knows what he's talking about.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm going to try and go i hope pyraminx is an event.


----------



## SpacePanda15 (Apr 22, 2012)

Awesome! Most likely gonna be there!


----------



## guinepigs rock (Apr 25, 2012)

I wish you would add pyraminx.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 25, 2012)

emolover said:


> Do we really need 2.5 hours for 7x7? I think you could have side events during that. If scrambling is the problem, I could scramble.


 
Perhaps the way the schedule is written is confusing, but if you'll notice, it's only 1.5 hours for 7x7x7, 11:30 to 1:00, and that time includes lunch. (And you have to leave the venue to get lunch - there are places close by, but not in the building.)

The schedule was designed to be safe. I'm very hopeful we will get some optional events in, and if it goes as well as last time, there's a good chance we'll get them all in.

Oh, and I suspect we could really use your help scrambling; you'd probably be one of the fastest people we could get for scrambling big cubes - we'll probably take you up on that!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 25, 2012)

They went safe last year and we ended up adding 2-3 different events. Also, I'll scramble for 7x7 also, since I won't be competing.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 25, 2012)

emolover said:


> Will I still be able to do my 3 solves for 7x7? Even if I fail three solve thy will still be only five minutes.


 
We wouldn't use you for scrambling until you were done solving. We'd probably let Rubiks560 scramble for 7x7x7 first (since he just volunteered!) and then use you afterwards if we still need you. It would be nice to have you scramble instead of John, so he could focus on getting other things going. It's nice having several fast people at 7x7x7.


----------



## Jaycee (May 2, 2012)

I might go to this!! :O It's closer than Hillsdale was anyway... But I'm upset about the event list xD I understand having 7x7 (there are some people who really love it) but doesn't 5x5 sound like a better choice?  Also no Pyra or (promised) OH?  But maybe this will motivate me to finally learn Sq-1...


----------



## Noahaha (May 2, 2012)

In a freak turn of events I will be passing through Dixon that day! I'm starting to think the universe revolves around me.


----------



## Jaycee (May 2, 2012)

emolover said:


> Yea I finally get to meat you unlike at hillsdale.


 
Still a big maybe on it


----------



## TheJCube (May 20, 2012)

I am willing to scramble 7x7 and 3x3 BLD, so in that way there's not just one person scrambling all of 7x7 (as far as I know, at least).


----------



## Jokerman5656 (May 20, 2012)

emolover said:


> Will I still be able to do my 3 solves for 7x7? Even if I fail three solve thy will still be only five minutes.


 
Depends on cutoffs


----------



## Jaycee (May 21, 2012)

Grrr. I'll be at my mom's the week of this comp! This is only the second easily accessible comp for me in my history of cubing, and I'll be gone! D: I hope there will be another comp in Illinois during the summer....


----------



## emolover (May 30, 2012)

Not going. Could you take me off the list John.


----------



## Noahaha (May 30, 2012)

emolover said:


> Not going. Could you take me off the list John.


 
NOOOOOOOOOO. This may have been my only chance to meet you. =[


----------



## BlueDevil (May 30, 2012)

emolover said:


> Not going. Could you take me off the list John.


 
why did you just drop out of both this and New Albany?


----------



## cuber952 (May 30, 2012)

emolover said:


> Not going. Could you take me off the list John.


Done. Sucks that you couldn't make it


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (May 30, 2012)

Don't take me off of the list yet, but I probably won't be going either. Parents now have to take me to New Albany because my original ride bailed, and they don't want to take me to both (even though I can drive myself).


----------



## emolover (May 30, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO. This may have been my only chance to meet you. =[



When I am 18(9 months) and when there is another competition in Illinois I will be able to meet you. 



BlueDevil said:


> why did you just drop out of both this and New Albany?



Parents.



cuber952 said:


> Done. Sucks that you couldn't make it


 
Thanks for taking me off.



iEnjoyCubing said:


> Don't take me off of the list yet, but I probably won't be going either. Parents now have to take me to New Albany because my original ride bailed, and they don't want to take me to both (even though I can drive myself).



It's not my fault.


----------



## Noahaha (May 30, 2012)

emolover said:


> When I am 18(9 months) and when there is another competition in Illinois I will be able to meet you.



You know I live in CT right?


----------



## emolover (May 30, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> You know I live in CT right?


 
I see now.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 1, 2012)

You can go ahead and take me off the list - wish I could come but now it can't really happen :/ I'll see everything at New Albany though.


----------



## Kian (Jun 1, 2012)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> You can go ahead and take me off the list - wish I could come but now it can't really happen :/ I'll see everything at New Albany though.


 
You should always email the organizer directly. They do not always see every post in a thread.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 1, 2012)

GOALS:

BLD: sub-1 (I'm feeling good about this now)

2x2: sub-6
3x3: sub 20 single, sub 22 average
4x4: make the cutoff


----------



## benskoning (Jun 1, 2012)

I might come.


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm really sad that I can't go to this  This is the comp where I had the best chances; the only thing that's stopping me is that I'm going to my Mom's place that weekend! 

Is any competition in Illinois / Indiana being planned for the summer? :/


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 4, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> GOALS:
> 
> BLD: sub-1 (I'm feeling good about this now)
> 
> ...


 
BLD was gonna be fun, until you decided to get fast


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 4, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> BLD was gonna be fun, until you decided to get fast


 
Couldn't restrain myself.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 4, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Couldn't restrain myself.


 
Is your TPS really fast, or is it your memo? Fr me its definitely TPS. Average memo time is like 45-55


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 4, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Is your TPS really fast, or is it your memo? Fr me its definitely TPS. Average memo time is like 45-55


 
On a good solve: 20-25 memo, 35-45 execution. We can't really compare TPS though since you use OP and I use 3-cycles. My M2 is decent. Watch my vids maybe.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Jun 4, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Is any competition in Illinois / Indiana being planned for the summer? :/


 
I do not think so.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jun 4, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> GOALS:
> 
> BLD: sub-1 (I'm feeling good about this now)


 
Good luck! 
Hope you even hit some sub50.


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 4, 2012)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> I do not think so.


 
Darn.  Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jun 6, 2012)

Not a huge chance I can make it. 6.5 hours away. If I register, do I HAVE to come? Is it an absolute commmitment of coming? Do I pay for the registration right away by credit card or do I pay at the competition by cash?

EDIT: I MIGHT be able to make it. It's near my aunt's (Like 20 minutes), so my mom might WANT to come.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 6, 2012)

IanTheCuber said:


> Not a huge chance I can make it. 6.5 hours away. If I register, do I HAVE to come? Is it an absolute commmitment of coming? Do I pay for the registration right away by credit card or do I pay at the competition by cash?
> 
> EDIT: I MIGHT be able to make it. It's near my aunt's (Like 20 minutes), so my mom might WANT to come.



You don't have to show up, but if you aren't going to show up you should email the organize a day or two before the competition so they can take you off. And you can pay at the door.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jun 6, 2012)

Any one selling a shengshou 4x4 vs 3 or a shengshou 6x6.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jun 6, 2012)

TheMachanga said:


> This is exactly why I like it (besides the MBLD). Just add Megaminx and get rid of Magic and it will be perfect, though I don't think Magic really interfere's with the time or anything so it's fine.
> 
> I think I can go to this. So far there's no reason not to, I even think school has ended for me by then.


leave magic alone.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jun 7, 2012)

Yet another competition has been thrown away. Now I think my first comp will be the one I organize.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 7, 2012)

IanTheCuber said:


> Yet another competition has been thrown away. Now I think my first comp will be the one I organize.



That won't work.

Chris, you'd better leave that MBLD NR alone until I finally get another shot.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 7, 2012)

I actually might be able to make this!! Hopefully i can get a ride with Joe McNutt it should be cool especially if we can make it!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 7, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> That won't work.
> 
> Chris, you'd better leave that MBLD NR alone until I finally get another shot.



I will steal NR as soon as I get the chance  which is hopefully the week after Dixon.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 7, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> I will steal NR as soon as I get the chance  which is hopefully the week after Dixon.



How often are you sup NR? I got a 9/10 in 47 minutes without practicing, so I think 13 is possible for me with practicing.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 7, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> How often are you sup NR? I got a 9/10 in 47 minutes without practicing, so I think 13 is possible for me with practicing.



All my last like 4-5 attempts have been 11 cubes. I think my closest is like 9/11 in 56 minutes or something. I may have gotten 10/11 at one point, but I really don't remember.


----------



## JackJ (Jun 8, 2012)

So I got that Saturday off somehow. Might possibly show up.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 8, 2012)

JackJ said:


> So I got that Saturday off somehow. Might possibly show up.



YES YES YES YES YES!!! PLEEEEAAAASSSSEEEEEEE


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jun 8, 2012)

Anyone selling a black zhanchi at the comp I'm willing to trade as well.


----------



## Mikel (Jun 9, 2012)

The competition is a week away! Here are some of my
*GOALS:*
(These are all averages btw)

Square-1: sub- 1 minute
3x3x3: sub- 17.5 seconds
7x7x7: sub- lololol
Magic: sub- 1.30 seconds
Master Magic: sub- 3.53 seconds
4x4x4: sub- 1:30 
3x3x3 BLD: Success! 
2x2x2: sub- 6.5 seconds

See you guys there. I'm the really tall guy. If there are two, then you may never know which one I am. :0

Edit: After the competition review of goal completion


Spoiler



Square-1 {*No* 1:02}
3x3 {*No* I had exactly a 17.5 average, so it wasn't "sub" 17.5, but I was still happy about it}
7x7 {*Yes* I had an 11:31. A piece popped out off the stage, I had to sprint around and down the steps to get it.}
Magic {*No* I had a counting 3, making it a 2 something average}
Master Magic {*Yes* Had a 3.51 avg, ranking me ahead of Mike officially}
4x4 {*Yes* I had a 1:20 avg and a 58.61 pb single!}
3x3 BLD {*Yes* I had 2/3 success. 3:17 and 3:58}
2x2 {*Yes* I had a 5.91!! I rarely sub-6 and I never practice, so I was happy}


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 9, 2012)

Mikel said:


> 7x7x7: sub- lololol



My original goal was not to embarrass myself, but that might entail not competing. Is anyone else sup-10?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 10, 2012)

Goals:

2x2: Don't pull a fricken Kansas Open
3x3: Sub my official average
4x4: Sub 50 
OH sub 19/18
BLD: Beat Noah and rub it in his face
7x7: Hehehe.....don't look like a loser?


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 10, 2012)

2x2x2- Whatever. Who cares.

3x3x3 - Sub-11 avg, sub-9 single.

3x3x3 Blindfolded- Success.

4x4x4 -Sub-40 avg, sub- 36 single.

7x7x7 - Sub 4:10 MO3.
Square-1 - Sub 25 avg, sub 18.94 single.
Magic - Sub 1.2 single, sub 1.4 avg.
Master Magic - Sub 3.2 single, sub 4 avg.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 10, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> BLD: Beat Noah and rub it in his face



I'll just have to beat you at 2x2 then.


----------



## Mikel (Jun 10, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> My original goal was not to embarrass myself, but that might entail not competing. Is anyone else sup-10?



Umm.... yeah about that. No comment


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 10, 2012)

I lost a torpedo from my Guhong v2 today. Will anyone be able to bring one for me?


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 10, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> I lost a torpedo from my Guhong v2 today. Will anyone be able to bring one for me?



Are the torpedos in the Guhong V2 the same as in the Zhanchi? If they are, I could give you a torpedo at the competition.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 10, 2012)

cuber952 said:


> Are the torpedos in the Guhong V2 the same as in the Zhanchi? If they are, I could give you a torpedo at the competition.



They're the same. It would be much appreciated =)


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 11, 2012)

cuber952 said:


> 2x2x2- Whatever. Who cares.
> 
> 3x3x3 - Sub-11 avg, sub-9 single.
> 
> ...



OMG! John posted goals!



Noahaha said:


> I'll just have to beat you at 2x2 then.



BAAAARRIIINNGGGG IT ONNNNN


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jun 11, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> I lost a torpedo from my Guhong v2 today. Will anyone be able to bring one for me?



I think I have an extra. ill bring it.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 11, 2012)

guinepigs rock said:


> I think I have an extra. ill bring it.



John already said he would....


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 11, 2012)

Wouldn't want it to be a torpedofest...


----------



## insane569 (Jun 11, 2012)

As much as I would love to show up I doubt it. But we'll see.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 14, 2012)

Live results should be available here:
http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=47


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 14, 2012)

Good luck men. Do me proud.


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 14, 2012)

nlCuber22 said:


> Good luck men. Do me proud.



No promises


----------



## Mikel (Jun 15, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Live results should be available here:
> http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=47



Awesome! John, does the venue have wifi?


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 15, 2012)

Just found the bag of torpedoes that came with my OH ZhanChi, so I'm good. Thanks anyway for anyone who offered to bring some.


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 15, 2012)

Mikel said:


> Awesome! John, does the venue have wifi?


Yes, the venue has wifi.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm leaving in 5 hours 

EDIT: In Chicago! 
EDITT: In the car!


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 17, 2012)

*I BEAT CHRIS!!!!!!*


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 17, 2012)

BigGreen said:


> *I BEAT CHRIS!!!!!!*



10.00 avg. Nice.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 17, 2012)

BigGreen said:


> *I BEAT CHRIS!!!!!!*



*I LOST TO AUSTIN!!!!!!!*


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 17, 2012)

DYK....

I won 3BLD?
Noah has to earn my friendship points?
Nathen has a boss 2x2?
I finally beat my official 2x2 average?
John got lost in his own town?
I'm awesome?!
I bet you'll M slice twice DNF?
John thought it would it be a good idea to run two miles before the competition?
John almost fell asleep during blind?
Noah sub 1'd like a million BLD solves but failed BLD?
Mike's daughters are awesome?
Mike is awesome?


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 17, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> DYK....
> Noah sub 1'd like a million BLD solves but failed BLD?



I swear I had like 15 sub-1s out of 30 solves.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 17, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> I swear I had like 15 sub-1s out of 30 solves.



Btw, can you give me that edge parity alg for doing edges first?


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 17, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Btw, can you give me that edge parity alg for doing edges first?



D' L2 D M2 D' L2 D


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 17, 2012)

dyk...




Spoiler



I BEAT CHRIS! (in 3x3 and 4x4!!)





im having too much fun with this.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 17, 2012)

BigGreen said:


> dyk...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just you wait for next year.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 17, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> D' L2 D M2 D' L2 D



Your alg is the same exact thing as: U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U....


----------



## stevecho816 (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm gonna win next year.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 17, 2012)

stevecho816 said:


> I'm gonna win next year.



You will have to go through Chris Olson. Only the wild Biggreen has ever done this.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 17, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Your alg is the same exact thing as: U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U....



Erm. What's your point?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 17, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Erm. What's your point?



I use that alg for BLD already, so there was no point in me learning the one you use haha. I will definitely being doing edges first now though. It saves me having to do two R perms.


----------



## Mikel (Jun 17, 2012)

DYK....
...I didn't beat Chris  Not even at magic.
.... I got a 58.61 4x4 single. It was my first sub-1 ever with my pb being 1:03 before!
.... I failed magic and pyraminx.
.... I got the state of Iowa record for 3BLD 
.... yeah not much else, I beat a lot of my official times


----------



## cubegenius (Jun 17, 2012)

Man if I had gone I could have gotten 2nd in 7x7.


----------



## Mikel (Jun 17, 2012)

cubegenius said:


> Man if I had gone I could have gotten 2nd in 7x7.



yes only the top 3 even got means, however Nathan Dwyer DNF'd his first solve because he was off by a slice turn when he dropped it  His time was around 6:30 (?) I think. But yes, you should have came!


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 17, 2012)

DYK...

I got a 7x7 PB of 9:46, yelled "YES!" and everyone thought I'd gotten a WR or something?
I can't solve the Pyraminx blindfolded?
Chris has a really sensitive back?
John's mother is an excellent organizer.
Chris beat me at BLD but didn't rub it in my face, which was his goal?
John is happy when Chris fails?
I predicted Chris's 2x2 result.
I'm doomed to never get a sub-20 in competition?
Carter Olberg has gotten a lot worse at BLD over the years? *snicker*
Nathan Dwyer can scramble a cube faster than me?
Chris Olson can scramble a cube faster than Nathan Dwyer?

Ok I'm done.


----------



## TheJCube (Jun 17, 2012)

BigGreen's 8.31 Single! Hey, if you want this video to be yours, you can have it!


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 17, 2012)

LOL! You can see Nathan and me doing speed scrambles in the background.


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 17, 2012)

lse recognition is dumb


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 17, 2012)

BigGreen said:


> lse recognition is dumb



i think you misspelled amazing.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 17, 2012)

What were the winning 3BLD times? What times were Noahs other DNFs?


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 17, 2012)

RyanReese09 said:


> What were the winning 3BLD times? What times were Noahs other DNFs?



Chris: 1:19
Mike: 1:20
Noah: 1:23

My DNFs were in the 1:30s. Apparently I'm crap in competition. I need to work on that.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 17, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Chris: 1:19
> Mike: 1:20
> Noah: 1:23
> 
> My DNFs were in the 1:30s. Apparently I'm crap in competition. I need to work on that.


I know how that's like.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jun 18, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Chris: 1:19
> Mike: 1:20
> Noah: 1:23
> 
> My DNFs were in the 1:30s. Apparently I'm crap in competition. I need to work on that.



I think I deserve some credit for my 1:24 BLD solve... hahaha


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 18, 2012)

McWizzle94 said:


> I think I deserve some credit for my 1:24 BLD solve... hahaha



I'm glad you brought that up. I can't believe we had the top 4 at 3x3x3 BLD all sub-1:30, all within 6 seconds of each other.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jun 18, 2012)

McWizzle94 said:


> I think I deserve some credit for my 1:24 BLD solve... hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Video



You like August Burns Red too!? Awesome!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 18, 2012)

McWizzle94 said:


> I think I deserve some credit for my 1:24 BLD solve... hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Video



That's the nicest 1:24 I've ever seen. You have so many pauses. Such room for improvement. Keep it up.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 18, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> I'm glad you brought that up. I can't believe we had the top 4 at 3x3x3 BLD all sub-30, all within 6 seconds of each other.



I think you mean sub-1:30.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 18, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> I think you mean sub-1:30.



I can't believe I did that. :fp


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jun 18, 2012)

RyanReese09 said:


> That's the nicest 1:24 I've ever seen. You have so many pauses. Such room for improvement. Keep it up.



Thanks! I've been pretty much out of practice until a few weeks before the competition so that probably explains the pauses. Either way, I'm satisfied with my time =]

Cheese11: August Burns Red is one of my favorite bands =]


----------



## Cheese11 (Jun 18, 2012)

McWizzle94 said:


> Cheese11: August Burns Red is one of my favorite bands =]



[Off Topic] That's sweet. Have you ever heard of bands like Texas In July or War of Ages? [Off Topic]


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jun 18, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> [Off Topic] That's sweet. Have you ever heard of bands like Texas In July or War of Ages? [Off Topic]



Of course! I like to consider myself an expert when it comes to Christian metal, just saying =]


----------



## Cheese11 (Jun 19, 2012)

McWizzle94 said:


> Of course! I like to consider myself an expert when it comes to Christian metal, just saying =]



Metalcore* Lol. What about The Ghost Inside, Method, The Devil Wears Prada, Onward to Olympas, Haste the Day?


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 19, 2012)

Just sayin' Mcwizzle, you NEED to come to more comps. You be awesome.

EDIT: This is Chris, not John.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jun 19, 2012)

nice roux-ing.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jun 19, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> Metalcore* Lol. What about The Ghost Inside, Method, The Devil Wears Prada, Onward to Olympas, Haste the Day?



Lol yeah I guess metalcore. I am familiar with other genres of Christian metal as well, and to be honest metalcore isn't always my favorite. I really like heavy stuff such as Impending Doom for example. I do enjoy Haste the Day though =]



cuber952 said:


> Just sayin' Mcwizzle, you NEED to come to more comps. You be awesome.
> 
> EDIT: This is Chris, not John.



Yo thank you Chris! I'd like to come to more and this competition kinda brought be back into the whole speedcube thing again


----------



## Bryan (Jun 22, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> You will have to go through Chris Olson. Only the wild Biggreen has ever done this.



Even I've beaten you Chris. http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=TwinCities2009&allResults=1#333


----------



## stevecho816 (Jun 22, 2012)

Bryan said:


> Even I've beaten you Chris. http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=TwinCities2009&allResults=1#333



Wow. Cool!


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 22, 2012)

New and exciting!


----------

